# New Album!!!!!!!



## steve_chiro (Oct 25, 2007)

My band just released a new album this week. It's available throughout Canada in stores, and on darla.com and cdbaby.com in the US. Or on Itunes.

Whole thing was recorded with vintage gear.

Check it out! There are guest appearances by Jim Guthrie, Robbie Kuster (Patrick Watson), Angela Desveaux, and more!

The band is called Jake and the Leprechauns, and the album, at Midnight, the Birdsong.

You can hear songs here: Jake and the Leprechauns on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Thanks!!!

Phil


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds good. Throw a tune up on GC Audio Trax as well. Click on the tab at the top of the forum. Best of luck with this new release


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Hey sounds very cool... all the best in the future with Jake and the L's


----------



## steve_chiro (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------

